# Eden Project



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Anyone suggestions for a nice CL or site within cycling distance of the Eden Project in Cornwall ? [prefer no kids swings/disco's etc 8) ]
in my ripe old age [i get my state pension next month Yippee - I want piece & quiet]


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Vic

There is a site within easy cycling distance in the MHF directory

>MHF link>

as you will see I have stayed there and gave it 9/10


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Vic
> 
> There is a site within easy cycling distance in the MHF directory
> 
> ...


I stayed at this very site to visit the Eden project, which is quite walkable given only approx 1 mile away. I found it to be pleasant little site.

Within a short walk there was also a small grocery shop, pub, chinese takeaway, well stocked garage shop etc, with a supermarket approximately 2 miles away...


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Last year we stopped at a CCC CS * MEDROS FARMhttp://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=200178&currentPage=0http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=200178&currentPage=0*http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=200178&currentPage=0.

It's a little place on a farm, a beautiful quiet field with nice views. There's a shower & loo available & hookups are available if required.

There's a nice pub in Luxulyan, about a mile & a half away, & we walked into Eden from the site. It's further from Eden gates to the ticket office than it is from the site to Eden!! I presume you know about the entry discount if you walk in ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks . . just going to make a booking now !


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Many thanks too as I gleened there is no problem with parking at Eden project :!: We're doing 4 days at wareham forest then 4 days at Tregarton from July 3rd and Eden id High on our list of must do's 8)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

strod said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Vic
> ...


Used this site too, really handy and would use again


----------

